# Suppression condenser????



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey hows it going? Happy new years, any how can someone please fill me in as to what A or The suppression condenser is, and its functionablity? Thank you:beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Could you maybe expand on that a little? Sometimes condensers are used to suppress electronic noise on things like ignition systems. Sometimes things are known by more than one name, common name, I want to be cool name and manufacture name for example.


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

K, thanks fo the answer but no need to be cocky, considering i asked what (A) or (THE) condenser was.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

icytea132 said:


> K, thanks fo the answer but no need to be cocky . . .


Cocky  If everytime someone attempts to answer a question you post without having clear information you claim they are being cocky, you're in for a real treat. I am sometimes sarcastic and at times rough on people but for good reason, but never cocky. It will be interesting to see just what the future brings opcorn:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have to agree with WW's, a vague question like that will get you nowhere. Where is said part located, that will give you most of your answer.


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

Your all a bunch of stoooopid heads, if im asking a question on what a supression condeser is, and i dont know what it is or its function how do you expect me to ask you, oh how many threads are on a lead screw for a 34 ft lathe? Do u kno that answer? Or are you too stupid? Huh?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

icytea132 said:


> oh how many threads are on a lead screw for a 34 ft lathe?


Just enough.



icytea132 said:


> if im asking a question on what a supression condeser is, and i dont know what it is or its function how do you expect me to ask


The answer depends upon what it is mounted to.


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

1 thread.. Thinkaa bout it


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

icytea132 said:


> Your all a bunch of stoooopid heads, if im asking a question on what a supression condeser is,


 OK, this stupid head will bite. 
It's a capacitor. Simple as that. And, they're used for a lot of things in a car. 

Amongst other things:
- in points ignition, used to prolong the life of the points.
- on some A/C systems, used as a voltage bleed for the compressor clutch.
- noise filter on various systems.


I'll second the thought that you, well, asked a rather vague question. Maybe if you gave a little context (say, what sparked your question?), we could give you a more direct answer.
If it's a hypothetical question, then I refer you to the Oracle (Google. ) 
Or, here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor#Noise_filters_and_snubbers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_capacitor


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys this is obv a troll...


----------



## icytea132 (Apr 18, 2009)

Obv you are wrong, all i wanted was an aswere such as cuppies:thumbup:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Hmmm, seems his post was about as "cocky" as mine was :screwy: In fact I would go so far as to say it borders on being a little patronizing  Or was it that with negative feedback comes the desire to find a way out?


----------

